# What time is star trek on?



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 2, 2011)

It's on tonight isn't it?

Shame about that pretty boy dawson / anakin type captain. Supposed to be a good film though isn't it?

What channel and what time is it on?


----------



## strung out (Oct 2, 2011)

Dunno


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 2, 2011)

Bah.


----------



## strung out (Oct 2, 2011)

Enjoyable film though. I expect you'll hate it


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 2, 2011)

Yes yes but when is it on?


----------



## editor (Oct 2, 2011)

I enjoyed it.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 2, 2011)

Fantastic. I'm happy for you all.

When is it on though?


----------



## fogbat (Oct 2, 2011)

Oh, yes. Must catch this - it looks like fun.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 2, 2011)

fogbat said:


> Oh, yes. Must catch this - it looks like fun.



That's what I thought, that's why I want to know what time it's on.


----------



## Santino (Oct 2, 2011)

Enjoyed it at the cinema but on a second watch it wasn't that good.


----------



## fogbat (Oct 2, 2011)

Santino said:


> Enjoyed it at the cinema but on a second watch it wasn't that good.



I'll probably just sit really close to the telly while sniffing some stale popcorn.  Should replicate the cinema experience nicely.


----------



## kained&able (Oct 2, 2011)

http://www.tvguide.co.uk/


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 2, 2011)

6.30!
Rats. That's just the time I will be messing about with my chicken because I wasn't allowed to put the oven on until I got back from waitrose.

Wives!! Grrrr.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 2, 2011)

Is it as awful as that naff retro series with the hideous theme tune ?


----------



## Greebo (Oct 2, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> Is it as awful as that naff retro series with the hideous theme tune ?


IMHO it's better than "enterprise" and I agree about the unbelievably terrible soft rock theme tune.  So bad that VP and I ended up putting different lyrics to it about quite how bad it was (and racing for the remote's mute button).


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 2, 2011)

It looked great, had some fantastic casting (Spock and Bones are done very well) but it was a hollow film with no heart.


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 2, 2011)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> 6.30!
> Rats. That's just the time I will be messing about with my chicken because I wasn't allowed to put the oven on until I got back from waitrose.
> 
> Wives!! Grrrr.


Why didn't one of you shop and the other one stay home and keep an eye on dinner?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 2, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> Is it as awful as that naff retro series with the hideous theme tune ?


Is that the one like the razor ads?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 2, 2011)

stuff_it said:


> Why didn't one of you shop and the other one stay home and keep an eye on dinner?


We like doing stuff together I suppose. It was mooted but I rejected that particular scenario.


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 2, 2011)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> We like doing stuff together I suppose. It was mooted but I rejected that particular scenario.


So entirely your own fault... 

I hope she enjoys Star Trek while you are busy with the dishes


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 2, 2011)

stuff_it said:


> So entirely your own fault...
> 
> I hope she enjoys Star Trek while you are busy with the dishes



That's not fair, it's always me cooking.


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 2, 2011)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> That's not fair, it's always me cooking.


I get this too, foolishly let Mr _it taste my cooking and now it's me for anything harder than cooking a co-op pizza.


----------



## CNT36 (Oct 2, 2011)

I expect it'll be on some fucking plus one thing at half seven.


----------



## T & P (Oct 2, 2011)

It is a perfectly enjoyable film even if you're no ST fan. Far better than I had expected.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 3, 2011)

I liked how it portrayed the Vulcans as arrogant twats rather than the sage like wise benevolents of tng/tos


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 3, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> It looked great, had some fantastic casting (Spock and Bones are done very well) but it was a hollow film with no heart.



this is pretty much my feelings too

nice moments  with some good casting   but   in the end it's   really rather empty   and  disjointed

also    when   you saw this



who else though of this


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 3, 2011)

Meh, I'm no treky but there were enough winks to make me look like a prize nerd in front of my wife.
Reasonable jaunt but seemed quite small scale and without heart. I don't think I liked how it didn't only re-boot, it changed history. A bit lazy.
Worst of all though was all the sodding MTV rap video horizontal lens flare.

Wow I am getting some serious deja vu.


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 3, 2011)

I'd like to demonstrate my thrusters to the young Uhura_._


----------



## Santino (Oct 3, 2011)

Nurse, he's out of bed again!


----------



## krtek a houby (Oct 3, 2011)

Karl Urban's "Bones" is spot on. Best Trek film since, "Fist Contact".


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 3, 2011)

Spock and Uhura ...

I don't know ...

I suppose the precedent to change history was made in that TNG episode where Worf never actually finished explaining why the Klingons had changed their appearance so radically ...

It was a pleasant-enough entertainment, though in TNG they would have corrected the timeline so Vulcan would have been un-destroyed.


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 3, 2011)




----------



## Big Gunz (Oct 3, 2011)

Sucked in by the "even non Trekkie fans will love this" hype.  Was average.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 3, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> I'd like to demonstrate my thrusters to the young Uhura_._


 
You're shit out of luck then, because under C movement is the province of ion impulse engines, and ftl is done by warp engines. Also- you remind me of late era Riker. When he had a paunch.


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm a better actor than that!


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 3, 2011)

'ooh yeah baby let me impulse the shit out of you! you love the jeans bitch, you love them'


----------



## krtek a houby (Oct 3, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> Spock and Uhura ...
> 
> I don't know ...
> 
> I suppose the precedent to change history was made in that TNG episode where Worf never actually finished explaining why the Klingons had changed their appearance so radically ...



It was a DS9 ep "Trials & Tribblations" iirc. And the background story as to the Klingon's appearance in Kirk's time was later explained in "Enterprise" ep "Affliction" (.... something to do with genetic engineering).


----------



## Santino (Oct 3, 2011)

I watched a shit episode of TNG the other week, when a Picard from a few hours in the future turned up in a shuttlecraft. It didn't meet even the most basic of sci-fi time travel standards. There was a particularly cringe-worthy scene where Riker was brown-nosing Picard about how he was able to read the dynamics of a changing situation and take action. Really top-class dialogue there, boys!


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 3, 2011)

I never understood what that bird from Green Lanes saw in Riker.


----------



## strung out (Oct 3, 2011)

Santino said:


> I watched a shit episode of TNG the other week, when a Picard from a few hours in the future turned up in a shuttlecraft. It didn't meet even the most basic of sci-fi time travel standards. There was a particularly cringe-worthy scene where Riker was brown-nosing Picard about how he was able to read the dynamics of a changing situation and take action. Really top-class dialogue there, boys!


 


DS9 is still the best star trek series, they should do a film of that


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 3, 2011)

there is never any explanation as to why number one, the ships XO is constantly hanging around the bridge. He is meant to be the captains hand where the captain is not present! You don't need a Number 1 clogging up your bridge, he isn't supposed to be there except in emergencies.

Tigh from battlestar galactica did that as well


----------



## krtek a houby (Oct 3, 2011)

strung out said:


> DS9 is still the best star trek series, they should do a film of that



It is the best, for sure. Dunno if it would translate to the big screen, mind.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 3, 2011)

krtek a houby said:


> It was a DS9 ep "Trials & Tribblations" iirc. And the background story as to the Klingon's appearance in Kirk's time was later explained in "Enterprise" ep "Affliction" (.... something to do with genetic engineering).


 
racism redacted


----------



## krtek a houby (Oct 3, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> there is never any explanation as to why number one, the ships XO is constantly hanging around the bridge. He is meant to be the captains hand where the captain is not present! You don't need a Number 1 clogging up your bridge, he isn't supposed to be there except in emergencies.
> 
> Tigh from battlestar galactica did that as well



He had a reason, though. Had to keep an eye on things, being a wrong 'un.


----------



## strung out (Oct 3, 2011)

krtek a houby said:


> It is the best, for sure. Dunno if it would translate to the big screen, mind.


Probably not. I'd enjoy it though


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 3, 2011)

I was disappointed the young James T didn't use the ante-room just off the bridge to demonstrate the loneliness of leadership, how the burden of responsibility hangs heavy, how great leaders ultimately reach great decisions alone.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 3, 2011)

London Calling, in my ready room


----------



## Santino (Oct 3, 2011)

Just read four reviews of old TNG episodes in a row. Must avoid wasting entire afternoon reading the rest of them.


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 3, 2011)

krtek a houby said:


> Karl Urban's "Bones" is spot on. Best Trek film since, "Fist Contact".


Did this come out before or after 'Butman and Throbin'?


----------



## krtek a houby (Oct 3, 2011)

What is a "ready room" anyway?


----------

